# Does anyone out there know how to heat press media onto a basketball without spending big dollars?



## T-Peter (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi there,

I have a client who amongst other things wants me to heat press custom markings onto basketballs. If it were the same marking every time I would have recommended that the manufacturer emboss, however, the markings will be different. My cap press platen doesn't cup the basketball properly so that won't work and I can't heat press the balls when they are deflated because they're irregular and impossible to align. 

So, this is my dilemma. Are there any lateral thinkers out there who have any ideas for a struggling newbie to this business like me? I would be extremely grateful for ANY positive feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Even if your press could hold the ball, can you heat press onto rubber/leather? I saw a company at the ISS show in Atlantic City that was exhibiting custom balls, yes basketballs included, but I think it was maybe sublimation printing, and not heat press.

I would try searching for custom sports balls on the internet, and see if some of the companies can explain how they do it.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I have seen decals put on basketballs but not heatpress applications. I think the ball would not be able to withstand the required heat to get a good transfer on it.


----------



## enigma1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Pad printing, Laser, or 3d screen printing is all I can think of.........Can't see any heat press alternatives.


----------



## T-Peter (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

Thanks for your feedback to date. I should have indicated in my post that the basketballs are made of synthetic leather which is definitely heat press-able. I've tried a small area already 2" by 2' with a flat heat platen and it works just fine. The problem is that I can't go bigger because of the curvature of the ball. That’s why a cap press heat platen seemed like a good idea. The only problem being that the platen is too small to properly hug the whole surface area of the basketball.

Cheers!


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

Did you try deflating the ball?


----------



## T-Peter (Dec 13, 2010)

I understand what you are getting at but the problem is that the basketball needs to be fully pumped in order to achieve the best possible even pressure against the heat platen.

There my not ne a way around this. Perhaps this can't be done with a conventional heat press machine.

At any rate, thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If the balls are for display only you could contact ballstars and find a dealer in your area.


----------



## leadergrafx (Sep 29, 2008)

We sometimes use billboard vinyl, the material that you can place on brick walls, etc, heat it with a gun and bake it to the ball. Every pebble shows up like it is painted on. Pad printing is the real way to go, but it will be trial and error for the proper ink, hardeners, etc.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Rick - I am glad that you chimed in here. I was thinking of the basketball you did and posted on the myversacamm.com forum. Would Arlon DPF 8000 work well for this?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't know how much is too much money or how much you are willing to invest. There is a pad printer called imprintor that will work for balls, pens etc. It cost about $1600 (Starter kit).

Imprintor Pad Printer

Machines

http://www.imprintor.com/machines.html


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

leadergrafx said:


> We sometimes use billboard vinyl, the material that you can place on brick walls, etc, heat it with a gun and bake it to the ball. Every pebble shows up like it is painted on. Pad printing is the real way to go, but it will be trial and error for the proper ink, hardeners, etc.


how much heat and how long to bake?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds like the heat gun idea is the way to go. Sure would be interested in knowing heat settings and time.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

We've manufactured custom presses for accommodating basketballs or soccer balls. Usually press them when they're half deflated as to get a good pressure on the image. The heat press system that is modified is in the $3500 range. The materials need to be tested, but we have had good luck with some of our print/cut materials. The clear material works better on the white are of soccer balls as the ink isn't exposed directly to the contact (the kick). Likewise the basketball application has some durability issues, but if for a basketball camp or something, it should be fine.


----------

